
Bloomberg Looks Inside One of the World's Biggest Bitcoin Mines (2min) - rdslw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-08-18/bitcoin-s-rally-proving-a-boon-for-china-video
======
GrumpyNl
Power is cheap overthere, so actually, the government is doing the biggest
investment.

